# General > General Chat >  Alaska 2013

## 1stimestar

> Fairbanks shivers in deep freeze
> 
>     Story
>     Comments (1)
>     Image (4)
> 
> 
> Posted: Sunday, January 27, 2013 9:22 am | Updated: 10:43 am, Sun Jan 27, 2013.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...8rZoI.facebook

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ice fog
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Ice fog covers downtown Fairbanks in this screenshot from the Arctic Cam at the Fairbanks Daily News-Miner taken at 9:15 a.m. Temperatures from 45 below zero to nearly minus 60 were reported around the area Sunday morning. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Minus 60  Melinda Shore of Two Rivers took this photo of the thermometer registering minus 60 degrees on her porch "on the low side" of Chena Hot Springs Road at 21 Mile.





> Sunday Night
> nt_partlycloudy 	Partly cloudy. Low of -51F. Winds less than 5 mph.
> Monday
> clear 	Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -11F with a windchill as low as *-74F.* Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
> Monday Night
> nt_partlycloudy 	Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -17F with a windchill as low as -40F. Winds from the ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
> Tuesday
> partlycloudy 	Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -2F with a windchill as low as -36F. Winds from the NE at 10 to 15 mph.


Craaaaaap!

----------


## prariewolf

That is sure enough cold !

----------


## welderguy

:no way:  WOW , and people actually want to live there. who would of thought that!!

----------


## Sourdough

> WOW , and people actually want to live there. who would of thought that!!


There is an UP side..........not much to do but Cuddle & Snuggle in bed under bear skin blanket, while drinking Tequila and watching DVD movies. Only -14 here in the Bananna Belt...... :hugs:

----------


## hunter63

I think all y'all thermometers are broke........

----------


## welderguy

> There is an UP side..........not much to do but Cuddle & Snuggle in bed under bear skin blanket, while drinking Tequila and watching DVD movies. Only -14 here in the Bananna Belt......


Thats a good up side, -14 thats not bad compared to -60

----------


## 1stimestar

> There is an UP side..........not much to do but Cuddle & Snuggle in bed under bear skin blanket, while drinking Tequila and watching DVD movies. Only -14 here in the Bananna Belt......


Yea, I'm going to HAVE to go into town today.  I just went and plugged in the truck so going to give it a few hours at least.  I do not want to go!  Last night I went out for a few drinks with friends.  I had to set my alarm for every 2 hours to go start the truck to warm it up.  Bars should have plug ins hahhaa.

----------


## Warheit

I've been in some "cold" temperatures, but seeing a picture clocked back at -60 just makes me shiver in the comfort of my own home.    Goodness!

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, this just exhausts me.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I think we'll hit 80 today.

----------


## prariewolf

When you think you got it bad look around and sure enough someone has got it worse...!

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## GreatUsername

I haven't seen a commercial I've enjoyed this much in a while! Thanks 1timestar!

----------


## 1stimestar

Heehee bazinga.

----------


## crashdive123

cute......

----------


## 1stimestar

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...51193710735957

I'm not sure if I can get this video to embed.

----------


## crashdive123

Linky no worky.

----------


## welderguy

HAHAHA Funny stuff.

----------


## 1stimestar

> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...51193710735957
> 
> I'm not sure if I can get this video to embed.





> Linky no worky.


Hmm, try this.  It's a time lapse vid of the northern lights.

----------


## welderguy

It worked for me. cool vid

----------


## alaskabushman

IMGP4043.jpg

This is was just a week ago on Prince of Wales island in the Southeast panhandle. I think its was 42 degrees on this day.

----------


## 1stimestar

Boys survive a blizzard in a snow cave.  
http://www.adn.com/2013/01/30/277119...-blizzard.html

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like they had a good teacher.  I'll bet though - that in the lower 48 if school was cancelled because it was 45 below - very few would say....Hey!  Let's go hunting!

----------


## 1stimestar

> IMGP4043.jpg
> 
> This is was just a week ago on Prince of Wales island in the Southeast panhandle. I think its was 42 degrees on this day.


Oh that's beautiful.  I want to go hiking on the Kenai this summer.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Can someone familiar with the country's latest gun-control debate explain Alaska to me?
> 
> 
> This is a gun-crazy state. Guns are everywhere. About 58 percent of Alaskans own a gun, according to the Washington Post. Given that the U.S. Census says the average household size in the 49th state is 2.65 people, there is, on average, 1.53 guns per household.
> 
> 
> Or to make this simple, there is basically a gun in every house.
> 
> Alaska homicide rate dropping
> ...


Lots of other Alaska related news here that some of you might find of interest.
http://www.alaskadispatch.com/articl...-few-homicides

----------


## 1stimestar

Woke up to an unexpected chilly morning!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
The combination of clear skies and a cold airmass has resulted in a chilly morning across northern Alaska. Temperatures of -40° F or colder were reported at many locations from the Interior to the North Slope. Although these readings are below normal for mid-February...no records were tied or broken.

For the latest interior and northern Alaska weather information visit: www.weather.gov/fairbanks

----------


## letslearntogether47

Wow,that's cold.
We're expecting anoth foot+ this weekend.Looks like it's going to be one of those years here in the N.E.
We've got snow caves also.lol

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/l...s-giant-igloo/

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, that's pretty cool.  I'd like to do something like that one day.

----------


## hunter63

Is that a "Kee bird" in the pic?

----------


## 1stimestar

Raven, of which we have lots.  They also play a large part in Alaska Native culture.

----------


## hunter63

Ahhhhh....Thought maybe y'all had Kee birds up there.
When it's really cold around here (that's kinda a joke for y'all), the kee birds come out......You can hear their call...."Kee, Kee, Kee-ripes it cold out!"

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhaha yea I can imagine them saying that.  It's funny to see them when it's really cold.  They fluff up to a HUGE size.

----------


## crashdive123

How 'bout that.......I would have thought there would be shrinkage in those temps. :Whistling:

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahah.  No comment.

----------


## hunter63

I think it's the Kee birds that you hear every time there is a film or vid on Alaska........
Like "North to Alaska"....and off in the distance you hear the "Kee", right?

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, I just found this vid about living in a dry cabin (which I do) and was surprised to see friends and co workers in it.
http://youtu.be/7CILcdkcJL8

----------


## scumbucket

I'd love to live in Alaska, spent a few weeks on the Kenai peninsula in Soldotna fishing and exploring with my brother who has a guide service up there. Absolutely beautiful, and the people are great up there. She won't leave her grown children in AZ though. Helpless babies need their mommy to take care of them. We had a blast up there, fished for halibut and salmon. I fell in love with the place. I can take the cold, it's everything else that makes it worth while to live there.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well I'm not one to get in between a mamma and her kids, no matter how old they are.  But yea, if you move up here together and one doesn't love it, neither one will in the end.

----------


## 1stimestar

We normally do not have wind here in the interior.  But March is coming in like a lion for sure.  It's a down right blizzard out there.  -40 and no wind is doable.  -40 because of wind, not so much.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

I'm ready for spring.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, bring on the spring already!  And I'm a musher so don't say that lightly.  I LIKE winter.  But come on!  Last week, it got above freezing.  This weekend, got up into the 40's.  This morning, -30!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Probably the last lights of the season as our daylight is coming back full steam.  I had to go out at 3 am to get this one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Great view.  Love the street sign.  Our days are coming back too and all of the snow is gone. :Innocent:

----------


## 1stimestar

All our main roads were clear and dry.  The side streets and less used roads still had snow pack but it was on it's way out.  Now it's been snowing for 2 days and we have another couple of days snow in the forecast, 6".  

Ugh.  My deck WAS totally clear of snow.  Stuck my camera out the door this morning for this. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

-20 this morning.  Good thing I just got another 100 gallons of fuel.  $410....

"Baby, I fall for you like turds from a tall moose." _Alaskan Pick-up line

----------


## welderguy

> -20 this morning.  Good thing I just got another 100 gallons of fuel.  $410....
> 
> "Baby, I fall for you like turds from a tall moose." _Alaskan Pick-up line


 Good think you got more fuel!!! Im gonna try that pick up line next time im out Ill let ya know how it worked out.

----------


## Rick

We don't have moose here. Can I use raccoon instead?

----------


## 1stimestar

Well it wouldn't be much of a fall now would it.  I would be much more impressed with a moose then a raccoon.  But you know us Alaskan gals are a hard sell.

----------


## 1stimestar

Day before yesterday it finally stopped snowing again and yesterday the sun started to make its way back.  Spring Attempt Part Deaux!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Photo bombing Raven over Fairbanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

We had a big solar flare so should be getting auroras this weekend.  They will probably be the last of the season as it is staying lighter and lighter out as we plunge towards 24 hours of light.  It's not getting dark until well after 10 pm now.  I finally got a decent lens for the Nikon body my bestie is loaning me since there is something wrong with my Canon (I bought it used...)  Not much of a show tonight but tomorrow night is supposed to be really active.  We are planning to set up the Arctic Oven tent out on the pond again so will hopefully have some really interesting pictures tomorrow.  We'll probably spend most of the night out there.  But here are some testing of my settings and the lens from tonight. 

_DSC7038.jpg _DSC7039.jpg _DSC7040.jpg _DSC7041.jpg _DSC7042.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

I don't think I could ever tire of a view like that.  Thanks - great pics.  Looking forward to the big show (he says in his best Ed Sullivan voice).

----------


## 1stimestar

Well it's April 16 and snowed for a few hours this evening.  It's stopped now. 

The aurora show that was predicted didn't pan out as very active after all.  So I just hung out with a friend and took some photos from his deck.  I did catch an iridium flare though so that was kind of neat.

69047_10152729995400697_752351091_n.jpg
3628_10152729995430697_1779072187_n.jpg
548906_10152729995480697_1740876920_n.jpg
In reality, it was much darker out then what I was able to pick up with the camera, so I didn't notice this power line in the way until the next day looking at these on my computer.  bleh
544755_10152729995505697_671936572_n.jpg
That's a planet.
549118_10152729995530697_1727457600_n.jpg

----------


## 1stimestar

13985_10152729995555697_1493132992_n.jpg
61573_10152729995605697_765293659_n.jpg
It's kind of cool when the whole big sky turns green.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oops, can only post so many attachments. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Here's the flare. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Beautiful view.  Thanks for letting us have a look.

----------


## BENESSE

Pure magic!
Thanks, 1st!

----------


## 1stimestar

A new Alaskan survival show.  I know two of these guys.  Every one here knows Dallas Seavy and his family.  I have a picture around here somewhere that I took of him at Mile 101.  Brent is one of my favorite mushers so I know him better.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/201...raphic/178372/

----------


## 1stimestar

Since it was supposed to be such an active storm, many of my Aurora Borealis Notification group were out trying to get those perfect photos.  Many of us got a shot of the swirly formation we are calling the @.  One of our group put them all together in this nifty video.  I was tickled pink when mine showed up as the cover, even though it is obscured by trees.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, are you kidding me!  Even *I* am done with snow already! The snow was almost gone.  The roads were almost dry.  There is still a small stretch of road right before my house that is not plowed that was really nasty, other then that spot, I would have taken the 4 runner out of 4 wheel drive already.  Then this morning, here it is again. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This late spring is the same conditions that caused the destruction of Eagle Village by the Yukon River a few years back in 2009.  Once spring finally broke, it went right into summer.  The river broke up too fast causing large ice dams to back up the river.  It was terrible.  Here are some pictures of that. http://www.nps.gov/akr/photosmultime...8BA78411B5F107

Now on to another, happier note.  I can finally officially talk about this.  My friend Sue was filmed for a National Geographic show called Life Below Zero.  Yes, yet another reality show about Alaska.  "My address is a gps coordinate" is her saying lol.  I also know another couple in this show.  The couple who lives at Calico bluffs on the Yukon River.  I went and visited them once with my friends Wayne and Scarlet who I go visit every year.  Alaska is such a small world.  Here is my trip report and pictures of their place.  http://cloud9doula.wordpress.com/201...dventure-2011/

Anyways, here is the blurb and trailer of the show.  http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/04/23/na...ler-exclusive/

----------


## crashdive123

No snow here today. :Tt2:   Not sure what the forecast is for tomorrow. :Lol:

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang it! Good thing I haven't taken my extension cord off my truck yet.  I thought I was done plugging it in by now and could use it to plug in my new deep freezer.




> FAIRBANKS — Just when it was starting to thaw out and look like spring in Alaska’s second-largest city, winter is expected to return with a vengeance today.
> 
> The National Weather Service said an Arctic cold front today could produce as much as 4 inches of snow in Fairbanks and as much as 6 inches in parts of the Alaska Range by Thursday morning. A wind advisory also is in effect through today for Fairbanks.
> 
> Denali Park could get 2 to 4 inches of snow, and parts of the eastern Alaska Range near Tok could get as much as 6 inches, said meteorologist Scott Berg with the National Weather Service in Fairbanks.
> 
> If that’s not bad enough, temperatures are expected to drop dramatically and remain below normal through the middle of next week.
> 
> “There are two fronts coming down, the first one with moisture and the second one with cold air,” Berg said. “We could actually see a little bit of rain before it mixes in with or turns to snow (tonight). It depends on when the cold air comes in.”
> ...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Trying to clear off the baseball field...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...a4bcf6878.html

----------


## 1stimestar

Mama got a new toy.  My friends got me a good deal on it.  Colt border patrol .357 Mag.  I took it straight from the gun show to the range.  Dang it's a nice shooter.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

:Thumbup1:   New toys are so much fun!

----------


## jarhead

Nice find Star, have fun. Love those revolvers.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice find.  One of these days I've gotta think about getting a firearm.

----------


## Ken

> Nice find.  One of these days I've gotta think about getting a firearm.


First gun, huh?   :Whistling:   Try one of these for starters.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

[QUOTE=1stimestar;394550]Mama got a new toy.  My friends got me a good deal on it.  Colt border patrol .357 Mag.  I took it straight from the gun show to the range.  Dang it's a nice shooter.
/QUOTE]

 Great tool. Fun and function!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> First gun, huh?    Try one of these for starters.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Is that thing Mass. compliant?

----------


## Ken

> Is that thing Mass. compliant?


Probably not.

----------


## 1stimestar

6 shooter.


Yea, snowing again today.  When the heck is spring coming!  We are getting 17 hours of daylight a day.  Gaining 7 minutes of light a day, and yet, the snow continues...

Took this an hour or so ago. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...=video_comment

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like kitty was not amused by the snow.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea you should hear her this morning.  She is just going on and on.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

I think I've mentioned my friend Sue before.  She's the one they are filming for another Alaskan reality show.  Life Below Zero.  http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...fe-below-zero/

Anyways, "they" finally sold Kavik Camp, her home, to her.  http://www.kavikrivercamp.com/  She is in town right now and we are going to go out and celebrate!  What perfect timing as tonight is the opening of The Howling Dog Saloon.  It's closed in the winter as they can't heat it.  It's just an old roadhouse.  It's the place I go when I want fun and no tourists, or very few anyways.  Guess they will be filming "What Sue does on her rare trip to town."  Dang, sure wish I had started that diet I have been meaning to start....

----------


## 1stimestar

For those who dream of moving to Alaska and building a remote cabin, here is a deal for you.  One of my friends just wrote a book and he is currently offering it free on Kindle.  If you don't have a kindle, there is a little program you can down load to read it on your computer.

http://www.amazon.com/Building-Wild-...ng+in+the+wild

----------


## 1stimestar

Some gorgeous Alaskan scenery in this vid.  I'm going down to some of these places this summer.  I'm so excited.

----------


## crashdive123

***sigh*** Someday.

----------


## 1stimestar

Got a new camera and some new lenses.  Now, just to learn how to use them all!  I really need to get a handle on the workings of it before my big trip this summer.  Crash I'd appreciate any tips on settings etc.  It's a Nikon D200.  I went down to Denali National Park after work last night so these photos are pretty dark.  The darkest one, well, that is our night.  I got home at 3:30.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I think those came out fantastic.  Getting a clear and well defined picture in low light is tricky and you seem to have it down.

----------


## BENESSE

Beautiful shots! They make me want to visit sooner than later.
Thanks, 1st!

----------


## 1stimestar

Well come on up!  I make a great tour guide.

----------


## 1stimestar

Brent running 22 dogs.  Lol crazy Alaskans...

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...=3134294092492

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=3134294092492" width="1280" height="720" frameborder="0"></iframe>

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...=3134294092492

Well blarg, trying to get it to post correctly.

----------


## 1stimestar

It's May 17 and snowing this morning. The Yukon River is finally breaking up though.  So far, not too much flooding.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...88379231298393

----------


## crashdive123

Cool vid.  The only ice we get this time of the year.......OK........just about any time of the year is in our sweet tea.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh.  I spoke too soon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ClayPick

There must be a awful ice jam somewhere. The weatherman is calling for mixed snow and rain today. Waiting for spring at the end of May gets to be a bit much.

----------


## Trident

Dear hubby was a laborer and worked up in Prudoe Bay when the facilities were built and the pipeline was going in.  He worked for a long while at Atigan Pass camp.  We were blessed to go up an live in Fairbanks in 82 and 83.  He worked at a station on the haul road doing refurbishing of the science lab.  He had a nice long commute up the haul road to work each day.  

I was able to work at a fish camp on the Yukon and it was an experience I will always cherish.  We got hitched at the court house in February and it was about 60 below.

We have been back south for many a decade now and my hope is for us to be able to to go back up and take the AL-CAN again.

This time we want to do the touristy things and enjoy the journey, not just working.

The benefit of going up when we did, is it allowed us to save up the money we used purchasing our tiny homestead here.

I have the much respect for folks who are able to make a go of it living in the bush.

----------


## 1stimestar

Trident, thank you.  I love hearing stories from the pipeline days.  I was just born a bit too late.


Here is an uncut interview of my friend Sue who I am hoping to get to go visit this summer.  All you single guys wanting to get away from it all, you might want to get to know Sue hahaha.
http://video.foxnews.com/v/4314446/u...only-resident/

----------


## crashdive123

> Trident, thank you.  I love hearing stories from the pipeline days.  I was just born a bit too late.
> 
> 
> Here is an uncut interview of my friend Sue who I am hoping to get to go visit this summer.  All you single guys wanting to get away from it all, you might want to get to know Sue hahaha.
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/4314446/u...only-resident/


I saw her on an episode of the flying show that was done with the Tweedos(sp?).

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep that was her.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ask and you shall receive.
Click on the link.
Choose putlocker or sockshare.
Watch the countdown in the right upper corner.
When it says skip ad, click on it.
Click on close ad and watch as free user.
Click start video now.
CLOSE THE POP UPS
You don't have to download anything or register anywhere to watch this.

http://videobull.com/tv-shows/life-below-zero/

Poor Susan.  It was so hard for her to be here for those 3 months.  Also, she has pretty bad PTSD about the bear attack.  She doesn't like talking about it but she does a bit on the show.  You can tell she gets teary eyed anytime they ask her to talk about it.  It was a pretty bad deal.

----------


## 1stimestar

May 23.  Due to our late winter, I just took all the hats, gloves, and artic bibs out of the back of the 4 runner today.  Yay.  Spring!

----------


## 1stimestar

Right down the road from my house.  Denali (Mt. McKinley) in the background.  Sorry I am just learning to use my manual settings on my new camera and it was 11 pm so not too light.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Full moon over the Tanana River.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Midnight in the land of the Midnight Sun.

----------


## crashdive123

More fantastic pictures.  Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Ask and you shall receive.
> Click on the link.
> Choose putlocker or sockshare.
> Watch the countdown in the right upper corner.
> When it says skip ad, click on it.
> Click on close ad and watch as free user.
> Click start video now.
> CLOSE THE POP UPS
> You don't have to download anything or register anywhere to watch this.
> ...


Ah here it is on youtube.  First episode: http://youtu.be/XuSJV6pNfOU

Second episode. http://youtu.be/7qDEMfGW5pY

----------


## 1stimestar

Looks like we absolutely just skipped spring.  It's 90 degrees today.  Just 10 days ago it was snowing!  Green up FINALLY happened over night two days ago.  One day all the trees are bare, the very next day whole hillsides are green.  I love green up.  It normally takes 3-4 days though.  24 hours of daylight really helps.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Great pic's ....Thanks for posting.

----------


## Grey

Tell Sue that my house is pulling for her, she is tough as nails from what I saw on "Life Below Zero."

Was really crappy to see that someone stole all her gas when she got back to her camp!

----------


## 1stimestar

Published on Jun 2, 2013  

Fairbanks, Alaska — Three days (64 hours) are compressed into this two-minute video revealing a remarkably fast spring greenup. This series of 3,800+ photos (one per minute) shows birch trees from bud to leave. Springtime passes by quickly in Alaska. This time-lapse series was photographed in high-definition May 25 - 27, 2013 with a GoPro Hero2 camera. Eric Muehling © 2013. All Rights Reserved.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Tell Sue that my house is pulling for her, she is tough as nails from what I saw on "Life Below Zero."
> 
> Was really crappy to see that someone stole all her gas when she got back to her camp!


I'll tell her.  I may be going up there for her birthday later this summer.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah the new VW commercial.  It has the midnight sun, it has a sign that says Fairbanks, AK, it has a Noble Street, it has a caribou.  It is NOT Fairbanks.  We have plenty of moose wandering through town, but caribou are herd animals and do not roam the streets of town.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm going to go down to backpack on the Kenai Peninsula next month.  Can you imagine sitting on a cliff overlooking the ocean playing this song?  I'm learning it now.  It's fairly simple so is easy.

----------


## crashdive123

Make sure you shoot a vid of it so we can all listen.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Fairbanks man fatally mauled by bear
> 
>  Posted: Friday, June 7, 2013 12:25 pm |  Updated: 12:26 pm, Fri Jun 7, 2013.   
> 
>    Staff Report  |  0 comments  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...j7btE.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

> http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...j7btE.facebook


It was the black bear that killed him.
http://www.ktuu.com/news/necropsy-li...0,743772.story

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Best excuse ever for being late to work: there's a bear on the front porch, eating a neighbor's chicken! Thanks to Sue Bahleda for the incredible image!

----------


## BENESSE

Godamighty, what a sight!

----------


## 1stimestar

I've said it before, black bears are b8tches!~

----------


## 1stimestar

I leave tomorrow for my annual Fowl Adventure but this year will be sans kids.  They are currently with my sister in Ft. Worth.  First I drive 6 hours to Chicken, AK for Chickenstock.  It is a fun music festival in the middle of nowhere.  Then I drive from there 3 hours to cover the next 100 miles to Eagle, AK where I park by the river.  My friends come pick me up in their boat and we go 7 miles up river, park the boat and take the ATVs a few more miles up a trail to their house.  This is true off the grid living, in the middle of no where and I love it.  Here are a few pictures of previous trips from my blog.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's the Taylor Highway.  Yes, it can be a single lane and still be a highway in Alaska.  This is why it takes 3 hours to go 100 miles.  It also shows the river and the trail to their cabin.  If you are watching Life Below Zero, my friends are Kate and Andy's nearest neighbors.

----------


## Rick

That's awesome. What a huge chicken, too. Do you have a burning chicken at the end of the festivities?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

You've done a great job with your posts on the Alaskan winter, I've enjoyed them tremendously.  Thanks!

----------


## Sourdough

> I'm going to go down to backpack on the Kenai Peninsula next month.  Can you imagine sitting on a cliff overlooking the ocean playing this song?  I'm learning it now.  It's fairly simple so is easy.


Wave as you go past the Hope Cut-off. Bring extra women. If you tain't never been to the Sea View Bar in "Downtown" Hope, Alaska it be worth the 16.8 mile side trip.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/searc...Hope%2C+Alaska

http://www.seaviewcafealaska.com/bar.html

89.4 degrees above zero today..........http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hop...orecast/341707

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm back from the first trip of the summer.  Awesome is all I can say about it.  Two flats and a truck full of dust now (that last 100 miles is brutal).  But it was worth it.  Will post a trip report on blog later.  Right now I am just recovering.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

And yea, I had the funnest time jamming at Chickenstock.  I was invited to play with these guys.  4 guitars, a banjo, a dobro, 1 and a half (me) fiddle players, and two harmonica players. Fun fun fun and I learned a lot. Sorry the picture isn't that good.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

You go, girl!
Lovely, pics...I can just transport myself in #112.

----------


## 1stimestar

> You go, girl!
> Lovely, pics...I can just transport myself in #112.


That's the sweetest spot on Earth.  Up on a cliff so you get the breeze and the sound of the wind through the leaves, right below is a fast moving creek so you get the sound of that too.  It's an awesome place.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I think I've mentioned my friend Sue before.  She's the one they are filming for another Alaskan reality show.  Life Below Zero.  http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...fe-below-zero/
> 
> Anyways, "they" finally sold Kavik Camp, her home, to her.  http://www.kavikrivercamp.com/  She is in town right now and we are going to go out and celebrate!  What perfect timing as tonight is the opening of The Howling Dog Saloon.  It's closed in the winter as they can't heat it.  It's just an old roadhouse.  It's the place I go when I want fun and no tourists, or very few anyways.  Guess they will be filming "What Sue does on her rare trip to town."  Dang, sure wish I had started that diet I have been meaning to start....



Guess where I am going this weekend?  Sue is flying some of us up for her 50th birthday.  Should be great fun and quite the adventure.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like fun.  I know we don't have to tell you to take lots of pictures.

----------


## BENESSE

> Guess where I am going this weekend?  Sue is flying some of us up for her 50th birthday.  Should be great fun and quite the adventure.


Wish I was there! I really _need_ to be there.
I also wish Sourdough was there. I think it would recalibrate his POV and get him to take in the immediate and beautiful world we live in..._here_ and _now_.

Forgive me all for stepping out of line and not minding my own bidness...I just felt I had to say it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea, but would he be open to that?  I don't know.  Sourdough want to chime in here on this?

----------


## Sourdough

> I also wish Sourdough was there. I think it would recalibrate his POV and get him to take in the immediate and beautiful world we live in..._here_ and _now_.
> 
> Forgive me all for stepping out of line and not minding my own bidness...I just felt I had to say it.



What is POV................?????

----------


## crashdive123

Point of view.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey SD if you'd move to Fairbanks, I could get you hooked up probably.  Wait, that sounds like I'm pimping out friends.  That is NOT what I mean.  I mean I could introduce you to a single friend or two, or three.

----------


## Sourdough

> Hey SD if you'd move to Fairbanks, I could get you hooked up probably.  Wait, that sounds like I'm pimping out friends.  That is NOT what I mean.  I mean I could introduce you to a single friend or two, or three.


Years ago I taught classes in Fairbanks.................I assure you there is not a lady alive for whom I would move from paradise to Fairbanks. And my dance card is as full as I need it, for this time of the year.   http://www.seniorpeoplemeet.com/v3/P...back=MyProfile

----------


## hunter63

Oops, did I just stumble into a chat room.........?
Never mind......

----------


## 1stimestar

Tomorrow I'm flying up to Susan's Kavik River Camp (Extreme Lodging for Extreme People!)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Have a safe and fun trip.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  We have blow up palm trees, Hawaiian leis, Alaskan Amber, and a sparkly, sparkly birthday tiarra!  I think we'll have fun.  One of the other girls going is actually doing an article for Alaska Magazine.  She's coming up from Anchorage and staying at my cabin tonight.

----------


## 1stimestar

We have winter and fire seasons.  We have a big one going right now that is closing in fast on my best friends house.  They were just under an evacuation watch a couple of weeks ago.  That fire got to within half a mile of them!  This one is about 80,000 acres so far and 0% contained.  Could turn messy very fast.  I spent yesterday out at my friends' kennel as they were down in Valdez.  They thought it was ok to go but this sucker doubled in size over night.  They cut their trip short and made it home by late last night.  A mile away from the evacuation area, we wanted to be ready!  We got some friends to come take the horses home with them but held off on evacuating the dogs.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is NOT NIGHT TIME.  That's just how dark it got under the smokey clouds. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Cast-Iron

Be careful & prayers sent!

----------


## crashdive123

You and your friends stay safe.  Beautiful area - hope it stays that way.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  You just never know when you'll have to bug out.  Here is a friend that had to.  Seems he wasn't very prepared.  He forgot the coffee!!!  Maybe it was because he thought the fire wouldn't REALLY get to his house.  
http://oldschoolak.blogspot.com/2013/07/refugees.html

Here's a really good video taken from someone's house.

----------


## crashdive123

A fire like that could jump that creek in a heartbeat with a wind shift.  Hope it didn't.

----------


## 1stimestar

It did in a couple of places but they were able to jump right on it there.  The problem is that most of this fire is in a place where there are no roads.  So they cut bulldozer fire lines.  But on Sunday it moved too fast for that and it was too smoky for the water bombing planes to see.  On the other side of this river, is the main road and on the other side of that is where all the houses are.

----------


## 1stimestar

Another cyclist chased down by a wolf. 

http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...a4bcf6878.html




> "I saw an 18 wheeler round the corner and began to wave, shout, and point to the wolf frantically," Hollan wrote. "After taking a good look at the scene the driver resumed his speed and drove on."
> 
> The panicked cyclist had his hopes dashed four separate times as vehicles passed. The wolf would back off and close in again between each rig.
> 
> "As I came around the corner, to my horror, I saw a quick incline, and knew that I would not be able to stay in front of this wolf for much longer. . It was a surreal moment to realize that I was (the) prey, and this hill was (the) moment."

----------


## Sourdough

THREE things run away from all predators...................Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner. 

Stand your ground, and never, EVER run from a predator.

----------


## Cast-Iron

I imagine this cyclist spent weeks, if not months, planning for this trip.  You know things like route, schedule, supplies and gear.  Evidently he gave little if any thought to preparing for the inevitable encounters with wildlife.  He was traveling in a group, he should have stayed with them but he chose not to.  He may be one heck of a teacher, but he is lacking much common sense.  Folks like this can put an entire group at risk.  I'm not so sure the wolf shouldn't have won this one?

----------


## 1stimestar

> I imagine this cyclist spent weeks, if not months, planning for this trip.  You know things like route, schedule, supplies and gear.  Evidently he gave little if any thought to preparing for the inevitable encounters with wildlife.  He was traveling in a group, he should have stayed with them but he chose not to.  He may be one heck of a teacher, but he is lacking much common sense.  Folks like this can put an entire group at risk.  I'm not so sure the wolf shouldn't have won this one?


He was prepared for wild life in that he had bear spray.  He should have been armed... but that's a lot of extra weight when you are weighing things out in ounces.

----------


## 1stimestar

My friend Susan S. is the real photographer and got some great pictures from the fire that is still going.  It's now over 84,000 acres and 25% contained.  2 injuries.  
http://susanstevenson.com/blog/

----------


## crashdive123

Incredible pics.

----------


## Rick

She certainly has a great eye. Those are great pics.

----------


## 1stimestar

What?  YOU don't take boas camping with you?  The heck you say?  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> What?  YOU don't take boas camping with you?  The heck you say?


When a girl goes out nekkid, why, she needs a little something to take the chill out in the evening, no?

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm back, didn't get et by bears!  Had a fantastic trip.  I took almost 1000 photos so it's going to take me a while to go through them and get them posted.  But here's a sneak peak. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

And I got to meet Sourdough!  He lives in a GORGEOUS area and let us in on a very cool place to check out, which we did.  Thanks a lot D.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome pics.  Glad you got a chance to meet SD.

----------


## Rick

I love that first pic. All right contests, a boa, a violin and a tent. 

Answer: Who is 1stimestar?

That's a great pic of the two of you. Glad you two got to meet.

----------


## 1stimestar

While camping down in Homer, I met a friend from home who is a photographer.  We were having a bon fire on the beach when she took this picture.  My new album cover? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

That's a great picture and one worthy of framing to display.

----------


## BENESSE

Wonderful pic, love everything about it!!!! I loved the others, too. 
I can certainly understand what attracts you to Alaska to want to live there and put up with some of the adversities.
btw...now that you met SD, do you have any new and exciting ideas of finding him a lady friend? Just think...it could be a spring board to a whole new side business of matchmaking.

----------


## Rick

That is a great pic! The waves of the mountains, the waves of the ocean, the waves of the stone on the beach and the waves of music in the air. Me likey!!!!

----------


## MamaBear

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Canoed the Chatanika this weekend and learned how to fly fish.  Had a great time.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The rest of the photos are here:  https://www.facebook.com/georganne.h...6605696&type=1

----------


## BENESSE

Love it! Looks like you went to camp and the kids stayed home. If they're having half as much fun as you are, you guys will have enough to share to see you through the winter.

----------


## Rick

What a hoot. Um, shouldn't that read Outdoorslady? (that's a little more classy than Outdoorswoman)

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like an awesome time.

----------


## 1stimestar

Eh, the shirt was made by a friend of mine trying to start a business.  He is making me a pink one with the next order.

----------


## 1stimestar

Now here is a cute, local outhouse.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BornthatWay

Looks like that hanging plant could be a real head banger when you go to the head that is if you got surprised that is.

----------


## Cast-Iron

Now that's a room with a view!

----------


## crashdive123

Now that's a room with a view.

----------


## Rick

Deja vu all over again. You two posted at exactly the same time and exactly the same thing. That right there is scary I don't care who you are.

----------


## crashdive123

That whole great minds thingie and all........wonder what our excuse is.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Now that's a room with a view.





> Now that's a room with a view!


WOOT, Simulpost!

----------


## 1stimestar

Care to make a comment on this headline in my local paper?  The comments on the article are pretty fun to read. 





> Man uses assault rifle to kill charging bear near Anchorage
> 
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) - A trail south of Anchorage has been closed after a man killed a brown bear that charged him.
> 
> Department of Fish and Game wildlife biologist Jessy Coltrane tells the Anchorage Daily News (http://is.gd/DbGgti) that an unidentified man came across the bear Sunday morning while hiking alone. He told Coltrane the bear charged him, and he fired 13 rounds from an AK-74 assault rifle he was carrying on his hike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...a4bcf6878.html

----------


## crashdive123

Some very funny comments.

----------


## Old Professor

1stimestar,   I finally had the opportunity to watch several hours of the tv show "Life Below Zero" last night (I had just read all of the posts on your Alaske 2013 entry).   You have some very interesting friends! I wish that I could come up and meet them, especially Susan! I admire any one who can surive a bear attack and go back to living in such an isolated location. Quite the poster woman for the Alaska Backwoods Woman!  I wish that I had pursued my Dream of moving to Alaska after college. Cold never bothered me and I love the wild  beauty of Alaska.  Now I am too old and infirm to follow that dream but I salute those of you who have or will. Give Susan my best wishes and respect, please.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

Whoa! Never thought about hauling an AK-74 on a day hike. After 13 rounds the bear ran off....and died! I guess so. Guess things get pretty wild back in there.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  She is quite the woman for sure.  We are trying to get me back up there this fall for some hunting.  I can't wait.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Whoa! Never thought about hauling an AK-74 on a day hike. After 13 rounds the bear ran off....and died! I guess so. Guess things get pretty wild back in there.


Lol yea.


Here's an "only in Alaska" picture.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BornthatWay

Does that mean a playground for bears or lunch served daily to bears?

----------


## Winter

> Care to make a comment on this headline in my local paper?  The comments on the article are pretty fun to read. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...a4bcf6878.html


I'm almost sure this guy used to be a member here and left to start his own forum. I joined his forum and was promptly banned when I questioned his military record.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I'm almost sure this guy used to be a member here and left to start his own forum. I joined his forum and was promptly banned when I questioned his military record.


They don't identify who it was Winter.  Do you know who it was?

----------


## 1stimestar

And in other news, it is now getting dark enough to see stars AND the northern lights!  They were spotted last night about 2 am.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Lol yea.
> 
> 
> Here's an "only in Alaska" picture.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


A caution sign to watch out for teeter- totterers! I love it  :Smile:  :tabletalk:

----------


## 1stimestar

> A caution sign to watch out for teeter- totterers! I love it


Well you know, things can get a bit bumpy hahahha.


Here's what's happening on a Wed. night.  My friend Kim came over and used my fiddle as a cello to try and figure out Ashokan Farewell.  I think she did pretty darn good. 

Well I can't get it to embed.  Here's the link.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...26755187397299

----------


## 1stimestar

Took Olivia into Denali National Park for the first time this weekend.  We stayed in a campground as I don't think she is old enough to go into the back country.  Here are a few pictures from it. 

We only got one glimpse of Denali as it got covered by clouds as we got closer.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mamma and spring cubs. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The rest can be seen here:  

https://www.facebook.com/georganne.h...6605696&type=1




Oh, that's the Swiss Army Knife I got from Phaedrus the Christmas before last.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome pictures.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Amazing country. I never ceases to astonish me.

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang, I WAS going to take the kids camping in this area last weekend but we went into Denali instead. 




> White Mountains trail closed after grizzly accosts family
> 
> FAIRBANKS - A hiking trail in the White Mountains National Recreation Area north of Fairbanks has been closed after a big grizzly bear accosted a family picking berries along the trail last weekend.
> The Bureau of Land Management temporarily closed the Table Top Mountain Trail off Nome Creek Road about 45 miles northeast of Fairbanks while it investigates the incident. The 3-mile loop trail is a popular hiking and berry-picking destination.
> BLM spokesman Craig McCaa said the bear, described as a large grizzly, approached the family of four, which included two small children, several times as they were picking berries near their camp on Saturday night. The father fired several warning shots at the animal with a .44-caliber handgun to scare it away but the bear persisted with its aggressive behavior, McCaa said.
> “They pulled camp and hustled down the trail and heard a crashing noise in the brush,” he said.
> The bear then evidently charged the father, who put himself between the bear and his family, McCaa said. The man fired his last two shots  at the bear but wasn’t sure if he hit it.
> “It was quite dark at that point,” McCaa said.
> According to a narrative written by BLM ranger Jonathan Priday, who interviewed the man, the bear “made an unnatural movement into some thick vegetation” after the father shot at it. Priday checked the trail on Sunday but found no sign of the bear, McCaa said. 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...a4bcf6878.html

----------


## Rick

Approached the four several times? Seriously. Once would be way more than enough to figure out I has in HIS berry patch. Dang bear goes to eat some berries and gets shot for its troubles.

----------


## 1stimestar

Only in Alaska.  People get together to run a drug dealer out of town. This method has also been widely used for wife beaters and sexual offenders.

http://www.ktuu.com/news/sand-point-...,2122306.story

----------


## Rick

Here's your hat what's your hurry? They even bought him a ticket. Yes!

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

Now that is the Voice of the People, in action. Love it.

----------


## 1stimestar

So as not to continue to highjack that other thread.  I thought I would post some of my Howling Dog Saloon pictures here.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The stage is carpeted with "The Pope Carpet".  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Pope John Paul II and President Regan came to visit Fairbanks.  This is the carpet they walked on off the airplane.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Take your shirt off, throw your bra on the "chandelier" get a free t shirt.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
This is as dark as it gets in the summer.  The bar stays open till 3:30.  It's about 15 miles out of town.  So any bar outside the city limits is only required to close for 1 hour per 24.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Halloween party.  Me and my late husband.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I came as my friend Lulu Small.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was funny.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's always packed for Halloween.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Soooooooo - how many free t shirts do you own?

----------


## Batch

> Soooooooo - how many free t shirts do you own?


Come on Crash. Here I'll take up your slack...

Pics or it didn't happen!  :Wink:

----------


## 1stimestar

Are you kidding?  My bras are way too expensive to go throwing them away!

----------


## Rick

> Soooooooo - how many free t shirts do you own?







> Pics or it didn't happen!




I swear, you guys are a couple of real boobs.

----------


## crashdive123

> I swear, you guys are a couple of real boobs. [/COLOR]


You know us.  If there's a joke to be had, we milk it for all it's worth.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahha, yea I'm laughing.

----------


## 1stimestar

These pictures are kind of old.  I'll bring my camera tonight and take fresh ones.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

Love it! Halloween at Fairbanks or Bust....and Bust.

----------


## 1stimestar

Now just to find my corset and red satin pants...  Where did I pack those away to?  Hmmmm.

----------


## crashdive123

You can always borrow Sarge's.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

They're baaaack.  This was taken south east of Fairbanks last night.  I live north west of Fairbanks and only saw a pale strip for a couple of minutes.  By the time I went in and got my camera attached to my tripod, they were gone.

http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?...border=%220%22

Well I can't embed it so you'll have to click on the link.

----------


## Rick

You know, it's little wonder than early folks that didn't understand what the aurora was attributed it and may other things to various gods. How else do you explain something so beautiful? Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok didn't take my camera so just used my phone.

Lots more bras then that other, old photo. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

All ceiling space is taken, and most of the walls.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Many flags fly over the dance room floor.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The bar, now sealed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

One of their many tshirts.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yes, they have Jagermeister on tap. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Little cafe at the back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I take the back road home, which in Alaska, in the summer, means road construction.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They go 24 hours a day.  It's weird now that it is getting dark at night.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Whew!! I thought it was a check point. Nothing here to see folks. Move right along.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol no checkpoints here.  But I do take the back road so as to bypass town.  It takes longer but it is shorter.  Just have to drive slower in case of moose.  And the road construction.  I had to wait about 15 minutes for the pilot car.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a cool bar with lots of character....probably characters too.

----------


## BENESSE

Since there are more men than women in AK, I'm surprised there aren't boxers and shorts on the chandelier instead of bras. You girls are letting them off easy, if you ax me.

We all know Rick's hong would be up there just for the (not) asking.

----------


## Rick

It's in the mail. What? If I can't be there in person the least I can do is mail it to them.

----------


## 1stimestar

Seriously, if you send me a hong in the mail I will come down there and smack you!  Hahhaha.  

Yes lots of characters.  Since it's an old road house, mostly tourists do not find it, so lots of locals.

----------


## Rick

Anyone know how to recall snail mail? No seriously. Anyone?

----------


## 1stimestar

Don't make me come down there!

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fairbanks family recounts grizzly encounter on Table Top Mountain Trail


Sam Harrel/News-Miner
Grizzly bear encounter




> The Wyatt's, clockwise from left, Pearl, 12, Alina Chris and Eli, 10, pose with their dogs Mistletoe and Holly on Wednesday evening, Aug. 21, 2013, at their home above Farmers Loop. The family encountered a grizzly along the Table Top Mountain Trail during a recent overnight berry picking trip.
> 
> Posted: Sunday, August 25, 2013 12:03 am | Updated: 9:24 am, Sun Aug 25, 2013.
> Tim Mowry/tmowry@newsminer.com | 25 comments
> FAIRBANKS — It was 12-year-old Pearl Wyatt who saw the bear when it returned for the third time.
> “There he is,” she said loud enough for her father, Chris Wyatt, who was packing up camp, to hear.
> Pearl and 10-year-old brother Eli, along with their mother, Alina Wyatt, were standing lookout on a talus slope above him as Chris hurriedly disassembled their camp.
> The bear, a sizable grizzly, had visited the family twice in the hour or so since they had set up camp near the top of the Table Top Mountain Trail in the White Mountains National Recreation Area north of Fairbanks on Aug. 17, a Saturday.
> The first time, just a few minutes after they had set up camp, Alina had spotted the bear.
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

> The ranger checked the trail Sunday after speaking with Chris and didn’t find any sign of the bear but still closed the trail based on Wyatt’s report. Priday returned to the scene with Chris on Tuesday and found some flagging Chris had tied to the stump near where he shot the bear. They searched the area in the rain but found no sign of the bear or that a bear had been killed or wounded, such as a blood trail or birds scavenging a carcass.
> Priday praised Chris and his wife for doing an “exemplary job” in dealing with the bear, noting that they packed all their food out even though the situation was tense, left a note at the trailhead warning people about the bear and called it into troopers as soon as they got back to town.
> While the bear never displayed any real aggression, Priday said its behavior was “concerning” and that Chris had cause to consider it a dangerous situation.
> “It wasn’t afraid of warning shots. It wasn’t afraid of attempts to haze it. It was intent on interacting with them, and that would have concerned me,” the ranger said.
> Whether it was the same bear that uprooted a pair of bear-proof garbage cans at the Ophir Creek Campground a couple miles down the road in June is impossible to tell, Priday said. Nobody ever saw that bear, but it was a sizable grizzly based on tracks found on the road.
> “It’s definitely possible,” he said.
> Alina said the bear seemed more interested in their food than them.
> “I don’t think he wanted to eat us,” she said. “I think he wanted people food.”
> Both Chris and Alina praised their children for their courage in what was a scary ordeal. They did what they were told, didn’t panic, kept the dogs under control and helped pack up camp.
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...a4bcf6878.html

----------


## 1stimestar

> By NATHANIEL HERZ — nherz@adn.com
> 
> ANCHORAGE — Jim Tuttle knew the bear that mauled him.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Its nickname was Buddy. Tuttle and the hunters he guided often spotted the small female grizzly in the rolling tundra northwest of Anaktuvuk Pass.
> 
> They joked that it was the most photographed bear north of the Brooks Range. It had even snuck into camp, stealing the hanging chunks of caribou meat that Tuttle would save for dinner.
> ...


http://www.adn.com/2013/08/26/304424...omplacent.html

----------


## Rick

Dang, they even name them. I'll bet the bear had a name for him too....prey.

----------


## BENESSE

> What provoked her attack is hard to say, said Harry Reynolds III, a  retired biologist who worked for the Alaska Department of Fish and Game  for more than 30 years.


Well, just a wild guess here, but...could that caribou carcass have had _something_ to do with it?

Why kill Buddy after the fact (not in self defense which would have made it OK) for doing what a bear does--protect it's food source?

----------


## crashdive123

This from the interview 


> But he also had some regrets, saying that 16 years of guiding in the area had dulled him to the risks of working in bear country. When the mauling occurred, Tuttle said he was walking to a caribou carcass by himself, armed only with a pair of trekking poles.
> 
> "I am partly to blame. I got complacent, and I paid for it," he said. "I guess I should have had a gun in my hand, safety off, ready to shoot."


 is a reminder as to why Sourdough says he won't even go to the outhouse without firearm.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Why kill Buddy after the fact (not in self defense which would have made it OK) for doing what a bear does--protect it's food source?


Because once they figure out what a human is and how easy they are to eat, they become much more dangerous.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, by the time I got my settings figured out again, the main show was over. So I dinked around getting these until my battery was about dead, then headed for home. At which point, they came out again! Ugh.

Big Dipper in the background. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Great pictures.

----------


## 1stimestar

I could kick myself because it took me 20 minutes to remember to change my f stop from 20 to 1.8.  Ugh, the simplest thing to do!

----------


## pete lynch

Are you kidding me? If I saw that beautiful sight, not only would I forget to change the f-stop, I'd forget to take pictures altogether. lol
There is nothing wrong with those pics.  :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Are you kidding me? If I saw that beautiful sight, not only would I forget to change the f-stop, I'd forget to take pictures altogether. lol
> There is nothing wrong with those pics.


I do sometimes just sit and watch.  Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

Went up to do some work on Mile 101 this weekend in preparation for the Yukon Quest.  When the race starts in Fairbanks, they are still pretty bunched up by the time they get to us so we have to have room to park them all. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Peter, the checkpoint manager, Mike runs the dog yard, Alex is actually the race manager.   

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I stacked the left over wood up again the cabin so we can still find it after it snows.  I forgot to take an after picture.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Fall colors. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After we left, I drove up to the top of Eagle Summit.  The drive up was a 4 wheeler trail and quite scary, but my 4 Runner made it just fine.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I played the ghosts a few songs. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Quite a beautiful and peaceful area.  I'll bet that during the race it is a wee bit more hectic.

----------


## 1stimestar

A bit...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here is what it looks like full of mushers and media.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

gorgeous photos, 1stimestar, Alaska is marvelous.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey, when you thinking of coming up?

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Hey, when you thinking of coming up?


I'm thinking for that Halloween Party! I'd have to ask for Saturday off, the first of November, though, cause won't be no driving with THAT kind of a hangover.... :Batman: 

any other suggestions? We're real slow now at work, so...ask and you shall receive time off, I'm thinking (how can this be, the more time I have off, the more I want!) heheheeee

----------


## 1stimestar

I would put this in the Pic a Day thread but I can't find it.  Too early in the morning. 
Sept. 18, first snow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I'm thinking for that Halloween Party!


Ah ok, guess that means I'm spending the night at home afterwards then hahahhaha.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Ah ok, guess that means I'm spending the night at home afterwards then hahahhaha.


ah, If you're hooking up with some Devil, I can figure lodging out, no worries  :Devil:

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhaha no no, just kidding.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

as the guys lean forward in their computer chairs, wondering...

what will those Two Do????

gotta get a costume, whadda ya thinking would be awesome? :pirate:

----------


## 1stimestar

Well I'd show you mine but there is new concern on the board about posting sexy pictures...  

I'll just say my guy friend is going as a gambler.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Well I'd show you mine but there is new concern on the board about posting sexy pictures...  
> 
> I'll just say my guy friend is going as a gambler.


hahaha! wow, the visions of Loveliness! how many red petticoats does one need to pull that off?

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh many, many frilly, girlie petticoats.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

I'm thinking....Cat Woman? could probably get me a cape etc.... :Ban:

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

first Alaskan Halloween Party...I better be cautious, don't want to have to shoot my way out of there!

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol.  And just so you know, it will be COLD in there.

----------


## Rick

Ya'll lost me somewhere between you two spending the night together and the first snow being Sep. 18th. First snow? That's just not right.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahahhah.  Love it.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Ya'll lost me somewhere between you two spending the night together and the first snow being Sep. 18th. First snow? That's just not right.


Look, Rick, you have to practice the Quantum Leap thing.....stick with it, eventually you MIGHT understand females

----------


## crashdive123

Not gonna happen.  Nope.  Not gonna happen.

----------


## 1stimestar

Want to see what real subsistence living in Alaska looks like?

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/...isher-Gather-r

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

great link, 1stimestar,
those pelts are gorgeous, and lots of hard work

----------


## Desert Rat!

Good article, thanks for posting. :Nod:

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, only in Alaska.  


http://<iframe src="https://www.face...="0"></iframe>

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh.

----------


## crashdive123

Funny stuff.

----------


## 1stimestar

What's that saying the God protects fools....




> A 61-year-old Haines bow hunter said he decided to emulate a charging bear last week when he found he didn't have time to go for his gun. 
> 
> Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2013/10/07/311422...#storylink=cpy


http://www.adn.com/2013/10/07/311422...ach-other.html

----------


## 1stimestar

Yay, Life Below Zero returns for a second season on Oct. 29.  It's also premiering in Germany on the 19th. They got rid of the little irritating guy and got another one who looks, uhm, interesting.  Here's the trailer.

http://bcove.me/vpmpv6gb

----------


## 1stimestar

Really nice aurora time lapse.  

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=647591475274481" width="1280" height="720" frameborder="0"

----------


## Rick

That was pretty cool. Some day I'm going to see that in person!

----------


## crashdive123

Spectacular!  It's still on my list of things to see and do as well.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well I like to think like mother like daughter as my daughter is a bad ***.  We are registering her for the junior roller derby league tomorrow.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, my new ride.  Not as high clearance as I normally want but ohhhh so sweet.  Now, to just figure out all of the many, many bells and whistles...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Nice. That's going to look great buried under snow. You just have to trace out the electric line to the engine heater to find it. That is a nice looking ride.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's a couple more pictures.  If you look at the front, you can see the electric cord hanging out.  That is how we plug in our vehicles so they'll start at -40.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Solar Geek

Explorer or Escape? We are just turning 200,000 on our 2003 Explorer (candy apple red and named of course, SCARLETT), and she is going strong. NO RUST and very little other than standard maintenance stuff, tires and now new cruise control (we drive over 700/miles per week so that is an essential tool).
Hope she treats you well. Name her.....

----------


## 1stimestar

Explorer, only 79,xxx miles on it.  Since my Toyota is named the Rust Princess, this will be named the Princess lol.

----------


## 1stimestar

The Rust Princess and the New Princess.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats on the new wheels.

----------


## 1stimestar

We had quite the show last night.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That's amazing. Thanks for posting those.

----------


## Solar Geek

THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting.

----------


## hunter63

Wow, thanks for the show........Congrats on the wheels.

----------


## crashdive123

Spectacular pictures.  Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

This is what can happen when ignorant idiots come up here who want to learn to live off the land....




> Employees at Denali National Park and Preserve on a geology outing last week made a grisly discovery as they drove along the park road to check a massive landslide below Sable Pass.
> 
> At a roadside pullout, the group found a large rodent, charred and apparently partially eaten, a crushed mouse and the severed head of a baby python along with the remains of a campfire and several empty boxes from Petco, a chain pet store with a Fairbanks location.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2013/10/29/314888...#storylink=cpy

----------


## Rick

Zombies. No doubt about it. You sort of wonder if any exotics got loose. And what makes you think it's not a home grown ignorant idiot? Not all of us are from the lower 48 you know.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh it could be a local.  Here's a follow up story.

http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...a4bcf6878.html

----------


## hunter63

So living off the land requires a pet store in the area?.......

----------


## Rick

How hungry do you have to be to eat an anaconda with a side order of rodent?

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

Sounds like a pagan ritual....why only partially eaten? It couldn't have been that bad!!! :clap:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Sounds like a pagan ritual....why only partially eaten? It couldn't have been that bad!!!


Because the idiot didn't know how to hunt, process, or prepare his own food.  So yea, it was probably half raw also.  He only had a tiny bundle of half green wood.

----------


## 1stimestar

Does having a bad *** daughter make me a bad *** mom?  

Skates and knee pads have to be exchanged, blarg.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

What a weird year.  We had a record breaking long winter, spring just did not come forever!  Then a record breaking long fall.  We got a bit of snow Sept. 18 and it melted off.  Then we got a bit of snow on Halloween.  Only once in recorded history have we not had 6-9" of snow by Halloween.  Well last night Mother Nature tried to play catch up.  From midnight last night to 6 this morning, we got over 6".  I had spent the night with my friend to take him to the airport this morning as he leaves for a few months in the winter and I can tell you, that drive off the mountain was one scary bi*ch.  

This is what I came home to.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

What it looks like after my nap.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

I like snow but that's a little too early for my liking.
Brrrrrr...!

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

We've got our snow now too, about 10 inches, Finally! Made my first snowman, going back country skiing tomorrow, walking to work. This is Why I live in employee housing.

IMG_2288.jpg

----------


## 1stimestar

4"-12" forcasted for Thursday.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah damn you ice rain!

----------


## 1stimestar

Want a place to get away from it all but still live comfy?  Here ya go.

http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/reo/4155744871.html

----------


## BENESSE

WOW!!! $69K!/ I must live in a parallel universe because for that amount I can't get arrested in NYC.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea, it's that cheap because it is so far from town.

----------


## 1stimestar

We just had a major storm blow though here.  Ice, wind (which we never get).  School closed for 3 days (hasn't ever happened that I know of).  Here's a good article with pictures.


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...=image&photo=1

I took yesterday off and stayed home.  I had to go in today because my ladies had been without power and I wanted to check on them.  My one day employee couldn't make it in.  We had 8,000 without power.  3,000 are still without power.  No electric for many of us means no heat.  Luckily, it has been fairly warm (hence the ice rain).  Even the grocery store had to pull all their ice cream because their generators couldn't keep up.

----------


## AH64TI

I was hoping for snow where I live in Germany but so far no luck, not even a flurry.  But as for the storm y'all just got hit with that is harsh.  Hope they get the power fixed for y'all sooner rather then later.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope everything is back up and running soon for you.  I would think that on the plus side so many people can heat with wood or oil that the impact on residential areas wouldn't be too bad?

----------


## Rick

The aftermath is the pits. I hope they get everything back in service for you. 

I've worked ice storms and it's pretty crappy. I've taken a line hammer and walked down span after span and knocked the ice off the wires to raise them back up. They had stretched from the weight of the ice until they were about 5 feet off the ground. Knocking the ice off removed the weight and the lines went back in the air. They weren't all that easy, however.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm fine.  Power here only went out a few times due to wind, not trees taking the whole line out.  

Yes you would think that more of us had wood stoves or oil drip stoves but this close to town, and in town, furnaces, hot water baseboard heat, and Toyos are popular.  I have a Toyo which requires electricity.  They opened up the high school gym as a warming station (specifically not called a shelter).  But most of my friends without heat are just hanging at home since it is actually pretty warm compared to what it normally is.  

Here's what a Toyo looks like.  They are just little heaters that burn fuel oil.  Very efficient and safe.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh, here is a better picture of it.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rivershot

Nice heater. Now can you explain the stairs?

----------


## crashdive123

They're used to go up and down.  Some of the bigger cabins have a set for up only and another for down only, but these see double duty.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well, uhm, yea, what Crash said.  What would you like to know about them?  They are stairs.  They go up to the second floor.  Most cabins up here only have a loft, which normally uses more of a ladder then actual stairs.  But I have a full second story.  Originally we had a wooden landing but then the landlord changed it out to a metal one for safety, since it is right over the heat source.

Here's a picture I took before we moved in. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's how it looks upstairs.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

My guess is he's asking about the brackets for the steps instead of using stringers. I've never seen the stair brackets used before but I like the look. I would think there would be a little more strength in those than using stringers.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ahhh.  Well since I didn't build this cabin, I don't know much about it.  The stairs are very sturdy and secure though.  They'd have to be with a 15 year old giant man child stomping up and down them.

----------


## LowKey

I think he's more asking because in the first two photos it looks like the stairs end just above the heater. The 90° turn is hard to spot.
LOL.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol that's why I posted both of them.

----------


## crashdive123

It could always be.......

----------


## Rivershot

> I think he's more asking because in the first two photos it looks like the stairs end just above the heater. The 90° turn is hard to spot.
> LOL.


Yeah, it looks like 3' wide steps ending on 12'' deep landing

----------


## 1stimestar

> Yeah, it looks like 3' wide steps ending on 12'' deep landing


I get it Rivershot.  Hope you don't mind some miner teasing.   :Winkiss:

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh, kitchen drain already froze shut.  This doesn't normally happen so early in the season.  Here's how I resolve the issue.  My daughter video tapped it.

----------


## crashdive123

Sure glad it was just the sink and greywater that came out. :Whistling:

----------


## 1stimestar

The only other drain in my house is the shower drain and it's just a straight pipe so doesn't freeze up.  I have no septic or sewer lines lol.

----------


## Rick

Well.....you do.....but it's a reeeaaaallllllyyyyy big vertical pipe.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

nice work, 1stimestar, I enjoyed the video!

----------


## crashdive123

...and with the two story outhouse the poopsicle should thaw before it becomes a sharp, painful instrument.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes one of my greatest joys of this cabin, no knocking down the poopcicle required lol.

----------


## Rick

I can't say which would be worse. Sitting on a poopcicle or sitting on a -40 F poopcicle. I'm sure either one would wake you up.

----------


## 1stimestar

I actually do have a porta potty to use for when it's -40...

Here is video of some of the damage from our most recent storm.  Normally Fairbanks does not have wind, really, no wind at all.  We have been declared a state of emergency.  My best friend just got power back on today.  Storm was last Wednesday.

----------


## DSJohnson

I am thinking I need to send you a piece of sharped rebar to use for a drain chisel.  I will even harden the point and the head both.  That screwdriver seemed to be almost too short......

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea I have a long, thicker screw driver but *someone* seems to have lost it by not putting it back where he got it from.... 


Well, -35 is expected for tomorrow night.  This will be our first cold snap.  Late November so I can't say it's not right on time, late even.

----------


## 1stimestar

So yea, along with our epic temperatures (it's -22 right now, 8:45 pm, November 19), our 24 hours of day/night, awesome adventures, magnificent northern lights, wide open vistas, etc., you will also be subjected to, I mean, ugh, I will also be sharing my daughters derby journey.  She started off barely able to skate.  This is week 3 and she is showing improvement every week.  Her instructors are so good with her.  Most of the girls already know how to skate but her and a couple of others are at the beginner level.  She's ice skated every year in school but roller skates are a different animal.  That's ok, they teach girls to skate who have never skated at all.  Her dad was a professional skater years and years and years ago so this gives her a very nice connection to his memory.  It is also my attempt to give her something to belong to that emphasizes strong women, not only the tiny, delicate body types but all body types.  These teams get incredibly close to one another and I want her to be able to have the strength that that brings.  My son is very much an introvert and my daughter is very much an extrovert.  I've tried to interest him in music lessons, wood carving, trapping, and other things with out much interest.  This summer he and I are going to go on a backpacking trip together, without his sister, so hopefully he will find as much soul solace from it as I do.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Words to live by for anyone, especially a young, impressionable person!

----------


## 1stimestar

Now THIS is the way to write a craigslist add for an Alaskan cabin.  
http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/apa/4212273718.html

----------


## BENESSE

> Now THIS is the way to write a craigslist add for an Alaskan cabin.  
> http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/apa/4212273718.html


Made me laugh out loud. Especially love how the outhouse is described. That's one talented writer and the place is not bad either all things considered.

----------


## 1stimestar

It's a veritable mansion cabin!

----------


## Canoetripper

That is funny.
Free cabin with rental!!

----------


## hunter63

> Ugh, kitchen drain already froze shut.  This doesn't normally happen so early in the season.  Here's how I resolve the issue.  My daughter video tapped it.


I don't know how I missed this.........but just a suggestion: heat tape.
Early on have several years of house trailer living and remember the crawling around under it, for water and sewer lines......

Heat tape is one of the most important inventions know to man....or woman.

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

> Now THIS is the way to write a craigslist add for an Alaskan cabin.  
> http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/apa/4212273718.html


Niiiiccccccce.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes, even in our little bitty cabin, we find room for a tree and nativity scene. You can't really see it but it't on that bottom shelf.  Now I'm sitting here with a cup of hot tea, dinner's on the stove (splurged for a pork tenderloin) and spending the rest of the day watching Netflix with my kids.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Now we are having a little snack.  Spam, cream cheese, locally made Moostard.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

that looks good i'm one of the few that likes SPAM
Sliced thin and fried thick with cheese for samiches

----------


## 1stimestar

Aurora Hunters.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## 1stimestar

Only in Alaska....




> FAIRBANKSTwo men ended up with minor stab wounds and one is in jail following a fight over a piece of post-Thanksgiving apple pie in a Farewell Avenue apartment building late Friday night.


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...9bb30f31a.html

----------


## 1stimestar

I drove south on the Parks Hwy since clouds had moved in, to a nice spot and got a few but the clouds were moving in faster then I could drive further south lol.  I was messing with my camera and am not real happy with what I got.  Oh well, next time I'll go back to shooting in jpg. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

They look pretty spectacular to me.

----------


## pete lynch

> They look pretty spectacular to me.


Yeah, but...eerily spectacular.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes, it does get eery some times.

----------


## DSJohnson

Thank yo soooo much for the amazing pictures!

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's what that same show looked about 100 miles south of me.  She took over 1000 photos to make this.

----------


## pete lynch

Now that is eerie.  Mother Nature cracking her whip!

(I was not sure about the spelling of the word "eerie" so I googled it:



> ee·rie
> ˈi(ə)rē/
> adjective
> adjective: eerie; comparative adjective: eerier; superlative adjective: eeriest
> 
>     1.
>     strange and frightening.
>     "an eerie green glow in the sky"


The spell-check on the forum allows either spelling. I think either way is acceptable.  :Smartass:

----------


## Canoetripper

WOW!! That is amazing thanks for posting.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, thanks for posting....sure it ain't you-foo's?

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol Pete, it's either spelling when I'm exhausted.  

Hunter, youfoos?

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahahha I just got it, UFOs.  Yea didn't you watch the show The Fourth Kind?  Of course it's aliens.

----------


## pete lynch

> Lol Pete, it's either spelling when I'm exhausted.....


Heard that; I spend more time trying to please the spell checker than actually write the post. That's why my posts are short and few.   :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

Well it's almost Solstice.  This year I will have a Solstice party to celebrate my 10 years in Alaska.  We are a bit below 4 hours of sun light and it will get a bit shorter.  But after Dec. 21, we will start to get our light back.  These were both taken from the University of Alaska Fairbanks which sits on a hill overlooking town facing south.  As you can see, our sun rises in the south east and sets in the south west.

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## Rick

That's crazy. It was daylight all the time when we were there. We never experienced total darkness. The daylight all the time messed me up bad enough.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep, 24 hours of daylight in the summer.

----------


## DSJohnson

I am so jealous and I so admire you.......  Thank you so much for taking the time to post this stuff.....Did I say already that I really hate you and you make me feel like a total wuss because I have always wanted to spend some real time up there and have never had the courage to "just up and do it"  I really do admire you.  Thank you again.  If you ever get back to Oklahoma for any reason please let me know and i will be glad to buy dinner and drinks or whatever.....

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol I was groomed for the move here my whole life though.  My dad was a gypsy and we moved constantly.  It was not a life of traditional stability but it did teach me really good skills about how to go to new, totally unknown places and feel comfortable really fast.  It taught me a good sense of direction and how to read maps.  I developed a love for maps very early on.  Anyways, I continued on with that wandering life as an adult.  Until I found Alaska 10 years ago.  This is the home of my soul that I have been searching for my whole life and never knew it until I got here.  Anyways, enough with the rambling Alaska lurve.  Next time I get south, I would love to hang out.

----------


## FlintonSteele

1stimestar,
Off topic, just curious...
Are you wearing 2dope face paint in your picture?  

Sent from my RM-915_nam_canada_219 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless those little face mask wearing pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## 1stimestar

> 1stimestar,
> Off topic, just curious...
> Are you wearing 2dope face paint in your picture?  
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_canada_219 using Tapatalk


Nope, a gaiter and a bit of frost.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Watching this tonight since my daughter is spending the night somewhere else.  Alaska, Ice Cold Killers

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177877/?ref_=nv_sr_6

----------


## 1stimestar

Complacency can kill you.  Here is a bit of a survival story that just happened here.  
http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...tJ8Wk.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

And another note on complacency... boo me.  I backed in the other day to unload water jugs. Didn't plug in because I don't keep it plugged in if I'm not going anywhere.  Wasn't too worried about it, actually didn't even think about it because it was fairly warm.  Woke up to -30 or so this morning. Not plugged in and extension cord doesn't reach when I am backed in. Rerouted cords (had to wade through snow drifts and crawl around underneath the cabin, still about 2' short. Damn. Walked to neighbors and they loaned me a small one. Yay. So now, just waiting for the magic to happen.  Will be a few hours late to work but that's ok.

----------


## Canoetripper

> And another note on complacency... boo me.  I backed in the other day to unload water jugs. Didn't plug in because I don't keep it plugged in if I'm not going anywhere.  Wasn't too worried about it, actually didn't even think about it because it was fairly warm.  Woke up to -30 or so this morning. Not plugged in and extension cord doesn't reach when I am backed in. Rerouted cords (had to wade through snow drifts and crawl around underneath the cabin, still about 2' short. Damn. Walked to neighbors and they loaned me a small one. Yay. So now, just waiting for the magic to happen.  Will be a few hours late to work but that's ok.


I bet you wont do that again. No wait forgot who I was typing to.LOL

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhaha don't make me come down there Canoe!

----------


## crashdive123

> I bet you wont do that again. No wait forgot who I was typing to.LOL


Just an excuse to load up on extra extension cords.

----------


## 1stimestar

I do love our arctic extension cords.  They are specially made to withstand the cold and to keep pliable without the outer casing cracking and breaking off.  They also have lighted ends so we can make sure power is going through them.

----------


## 1stimestar

YIPPPIIII!!! I did it. I'm in one of the Fiddlerman.com's group project. 33 members playing 8 different parts making a total of 50 different tracks, and a few different instruments, it was huge. Merry Christmas friends! See if you can pick me out (second set of people, red hair, cabin.




And to justify putting this in my Alaska thread, I'll just say, due to my remoteness, there are not a lot of opportunity to play with others so playing with my online buddies is a second best.

----------


## Rick

Congrats!! That's pretty cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh and YAY, the kids' Christmas guns got in today.  Whew, cutting that a little close.

----------


## Canoetripper

That was nice.....................Did somebody say something about GUNS?????????????????????
thanks for posting...........................................  ........

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea just little .22s ordered through a friend of mine.  The distributor got them back due to a shipping error so sent them out 2nd day air, still took 4 more days.

----------


## Canoetripper

Yea you know your in Alaska when over night  means three days!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol yep, exactly.

----------


## 1stimestar

My little Solstice/10th Anniversary in Alaska party.  I'll write more about it on my blog tomorrow.  But for tonight, I am going to sleep well and "try" to sleep in.  
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...26349025684157

----------


## 1stimestar

Yule log.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Aw Christmas in Alaska.  I got a new belt and holster for my .357.  The kids got new Crickets.  Made home made chicken and noodles, including the noodles.  -40.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

That soup looks mighty tasty.

----------


## LowKey

-40 and your friend there is wearing a jacket and gloves that we'd wear here outside for +20.

----------


## 1stimestar

> -40 and your friend there is wearing a jacket and gloves that we'd wear here outside for +20.


Yea he just ran out to his car to get his power aid before it froze.

Still -40 today but I had to get out and get a load of water.  I normally try to have a full barrel or at least a fuller barrel when we are about to get a cold snap but with Christmas I let it get a bit lower then I like.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

Are you going to do a Alaska 2014?

----------


## 1stimestar

I imagine I could.  Want me to?

----------


## DSJohnson

Sidly gurl of course we do......Pretty Please???

----------


## 1stimestar

Ow ow twist my arm lol.  Okie dokie.

----------


## Canoetripper

> I imagine I could.  Want me to?


Yes please

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok, new thread for 2014.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...44-Alaska-2014!

----------

